# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  dwie tabletki antykoncepcyjne jednego dnia pomyłka

## sylwialeszczynska

POMOCY, Dzień dobry, mam problem, zorientowałam się ze jednego dnia wzięłam dwie tabletki, chciałam się zapytać czy tego 21szego dnia kiedy powinnam wziąć ostatnią tabletkę(novynette) mam wziąć z nowego opakowania??, zrobić tydzień przerwy i zacząć nowe opakowanie tak jak zwykle czy po prostu skończyć to opakowanie które teraz biorę po dwudziestu dniach???

----------


## martex

Według mnie powinnaś zakończyć cykl po 21 dniach brania tabletki. Robiąc inaczej strasznie zaczniesz manipulować swoim organizmem - zgłupieje i ja osobiście właśnie tak bym zrobiła-nie uzależniając tego od rodzaju jakie tabletki bierzesz bo to wydaje mi się mało istotne. A nie masz możliwości skonsultowania się z lekarzem ginekologiem przed zażyciem tej 21 tabletki ?

----------


## Sandy

Dokładnie tak, cykl dokończ, dla pewności pogadaj z lekarzem. Nie powinno się nic złego wydarzyć. Sama kiedyś miałam taką sytuację.

----------


## elmirka

Najlepiej zapytać lekarza albo może coś masz na ten temat w ulotce? Ja raz miałam podobną sytuację, ale nie pamietam która to była pigułka z blistra, miałam po prostu zacząć kolejne opakowanie nie robiąc przerwy.

----------


## Luissa

Miałam kiedyś podobną sytuację, lekarz zalecił brać normalnie dalej.

----------

